# any thoughts on Simpson helmets?



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

particularly the Super Voyager Y?


----------



## RoadRat (Apr 6, 2003)

I never tried on the Super Voyager....but I sure did like the Voyager, so I gotta imagine the Super Voyager is better (more super?)


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

I think the big difference between the two is venting - I need a new helmet (have old open faced bell) - since the Bieffe everyone likes seems to be no more, I'm just shopping for options.
I used to have a Bieffe motorcycle helmet years ago - honestly it was not all that (especially by comparison to the Arai I bought afterwards).


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

madrussian said:


> *I think the big difference between the two is venting - I need a new helmet (have old open faced bell) - since the Bieffe everyone likes seems to be no more, I'm just shopping for options.
> I used to have a Bieffe motorcycle helmet years ago - honestly it was not all that (especially by comparison to the Arai I bought afterwards). *


I did a Google search on the Bieffe Predator, then emailed every company that came up (it was like 8-10 different shops.) One guy said he had some larges and xtra larges...too bad I need a small. Anyway, if you want, PM me and I will find the guy's email.


----------



## RoadRat (Apr 6, 2003)

Please email me the guys address also....I know a lot of people looking for the predator right now.

TIA


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

madrussian said:


> *particularly the Super Voyager Y? *


FWIW, I wound up getting a Bell M2 thru a group buy, but if that had not come around, I was going to go with the Super Voyager. I wear glasses and need something with a decent eye opening. Was fairly comfortable, although, the Bell fits a tad better.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

bren said:


> *I did a Google search on the Bieffe Predator, then emailed every company that came up (it was like 8-10 different shops.) One guy said he had some larges and xtra larges...too bad I need a small. Anyway, if you want, PM me and I will find the guy's email. *


2003 Bieffe Predators are like $50 more than last years.

If you're in L.A., The Werks II in Burbank carries Bieffe helmets at a very reasonable price, they may still have *some* 2002 helmets left. Talk to Josh.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

OK, I found it.....the guy I spoke with was named Murray, from http://www.racesuit.com/contact.html The email I used was "[email protected]"


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks Bren! Will try to get a hold of him.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

I have a Super Voyager, however, it seems that they've added some more vents to it in the recent model. I'm very happy with it. Their helmets are sized like hat sizes, therefore, you can get a better fit than a co. that has M, L, XL. And fit is really the key factor, which IMO makes buying it in person an important factor. In regards to space for glasses, there is plenty of room. Although I no longer track with prescription sunglasses, I wear contacts and Oakley Stryker sunglasses, which are huge and they fit just fine and provide added eye protection from both wind and debris.

Simpson gives you a choice of nomex lining or not...I highly suggest the nomex.

I'll Copy this thread to the BF track forum and I'm sure you'll get lots of feedback there as well.


----------

